# Suche Chat zum Einbauen in HP



## Krankes-Kaff (4. November 2004)

Nabend! 


Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Chat, den man richtig in seine HP einbauen kann.

Das ich also nicht nur einen Login einbaue sondern das Fenster zum Schreiben und zum Lesen direkt auf meiner Homepage sind.


Gibt es sowas?


Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!



Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Kyoko (4. November 2004)

Ja, er heist MainChat und ist auf http://www.fidion.de zu Registrieren.


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (4. November 2004)

Habe es probiert, ist leider auch nur ein normaler Chat, bei dem ich das Login in meine Homepage einbauen kann, mehr leider nicht!


----------



## brexi (5. November 2004)

Es gibt da noch einige php Chats die aber ziemlich Server lästig sind oder du nimmst ein mirc Chat.

www.mymazenphp.net


Um das ganze nochmal klar zu stellen ich meinte einen PJIRC Chat sorry...


----------



## NoVeK (5. November 2004)

Schau dich ruhig mal auf http://www.php-free.de um! Dort gibt es viele PHP Scripts mit ausgefeilten Bewertungssystemen.

Was du suchst, ist nicht direkt ein Chat, sondern eine Shout Box. Solche solltest du mal über google suchen! Da gibt es viele die sich per include sehr einfach einbinden lassen. Auch für diverse Portale wurden solche als Komponenten entwickelt.

Wie schon hier oben erwähnt sind phpchats sehr starcke Traffic Freßer! Da würde sich lieber ein IRC Chat auf nem offenem Server besser machen!


----------



## vsitor (16. November 2004)

Hallöle,

ich bin auch auf der Sucher nach einem Chat, allerdings steige ich da nicht ganz durch mit dem ganzen IRC.
Es gibt wirklich superviele Varianten.

Was macht man wenn man einen eigenen IRC-Chat haben will ?
Wo kann man das downloaden, bis dato hab ich immer nur die clienten zum download gefunden.

danke


----------



## Lon3sWolf_VtG8 (2. April 2005)

Also einen sogenannten IRC-Server kann man nicht herunterladen, diesen musst du dir schon selbst erstellen,

Benötigungen:

```
Shell/SSH Zugang  
(Von deinem PC auf den Server zugang bekommen und darauf dateien zu installieren)
```


```
Unreal3.2 
(Dies ist die Hauptsoftware um einen IRC zum laufen zu bekommen)
```


```
Services
(Dies sind die Hilfsmittel wie z.B: Nickserv, Chanserv, u.s.w, man bekommt da auch schon reichlich software deswegen schreibe ich keine bestimmte)
```


```
Eggdrop
(Dies sind Bot's (Computer) die wenn einmal eingewählt immer in dem Chat bleiben egal ob jetzt der letzte User gegangen ist, diese kann man nutzen um den Chat zu bewachen in abwesenheit)
```
Wenn du diese auf deinem Server hochgeladen hast, einfach nur nach einer Dokumentation suchen(meistens auf den jeweiligen Seiten enthalten) und installieren.

Ich probiere ein Tutorial darüber raus zu bringen, wenn noch keins drausen ist 


Lon3sWolf_VtG8


----------

